# Road Runner salt, anyone use it..



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Any of you ever used the bagged salt I think its called Road Runner, it has the road runner bird on the package? 
I see it every where, wal-mart has it for $7.47 for 50lb bags. Just wondering.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats too exspensive. don't pay retail for your product.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

We use about 10-15 pallets of it per year. Works good. Only thing I don't like is its very dusty. We have had good results using it to preteat the walks too.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

JpLawn;1142977 said:


> We use about 10-15 pallets of it per year. Works good. Only thing I don't like is its very dusty. We have had good results using it to preteat the walks too.


I did not know you could get that one in pallets, whats a pallet cost and how many 50lb bags come on it.

Thanks


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

fastenal stores sell it around here


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

pvtben121;1143019 said:


> fastenal stores sell it around here


Have any ideal what the 50lb bags cost? I looked them up and I hope I am reading it wrong, but it said $17.09, Holy Cow, I can get it from wal-mart for $7.47 a 50lb bag..

Did I read it wrong?


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

JayD2;1142875 said:


> Any of you ever used the bagged salt I think its called Road Runner, it has the road runner bird on the package?
> I see it every where, wal-mart has it for $7.47 for 50lb bags. Just wondering.


I have used it on walks in the past, when I have ran out of other products and stopped at Wal-mart. I have been happy with it's performance, the only drawback is there seems to be a large amount of fines in the bags, which seems to stick to my walkway spreder. I believe the fines are actually the mag or calcium, blended part.

In my quest for the perfect blended product for walks I have tried two other blended products, Aspen Melt for the past couple years, but I went to Sams Club Miracle Melt this year. I have to say I am disappointed with Sams miracle melt, it is supposed to be a blended product with calcium and mag, but it's performance in melting seems comparable to rock salt and it has a little too many fines in it, but not as much as roadrunner, but road runners performance was better.

As for Aspen, I will probably be going back to it next year, it's performance in melting was top notch and it rarely had fines in the bags.

I know there is other blended products out there, but I try to stay in the 7.00 to 7.99 range, and if others have products they found better, please post. I understand straight calcium would be a better product for walks, but clients dont want to pony up the money.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

nice post hairy, thanks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I use that stuff. Normally like a pallet a year 56 bags. Melts good and like someone else mentioned great for pretreating. It is dusty though likes to stick to your boots


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

deere615;1143207 said:


> I use that stuff. Normally like a pallet a year 56 bags. Melts good and like someone else mentioned great for pretreating. It is dusty though likes to stick to your boots


Your right about the dust, my legs, and spreader were covered with it...

What kind of price are you guys getting it for by buying in the pallet? What does it work out to be for per bag price?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I was in a meeting last week w/ my regional manager for some hotels I service. He showed me a stack of pallets of this Road Runner product, which I have never seen before. They are switching over to that for all the sidewalks. He said they paid $6.00 per bag. Their spreader was caked up pretty good w/ the product, but I think the bag said good for up to -10 F.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Ya it is a very dusty product. Every one on our side walk crew *****es about it. But I have had great results with road runner. I can't really comment on the price as I know some one that sell the stuff for a office supply company. We usually get ours in sept when they are trying to unload all the left over from the year before. But I think its $275-$350 a pallet. We deal with W.B. Mason. Not sure if they service your area.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Just looked at a pallet and there is 50 bags.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JpLawn;1143529 said:


> Just looked at a pallet and there is 50 bags.


check again....I bet there is actully 49. 7 rows of 7.

I have used this product in the past, but I think I was getting it in 40lb bags? Not sure on that though?..?.... Always worked (melting power) really good, but as others have mentioned...its got alot of fines in it. It went through the spreaders too fast for my likings.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I didn't count them. I just read what the tag said.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I still pay like 7.47 a bag. Yes most pallets are usually 49 or some throw one on top to make it 50 but the ones I buy are 40lb bags and there are 56 bags


----------

